# custom milk crate



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

am workin on it now will post pics when i am done tonight


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

RR18 what type of kayak are you putting the milk crate on? 
I'm buying a second kayak and it will be a sot was leaning toward the tarpon140 and would need to custom my milk crate but now that I saw the Malibu's with all the easy access storage space I may go not need the milk crate.

Robert


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

not really sure it is a semi junker that is in fine workin order but is a 2 seater/1 seater that was FREE from my dad and i will hopefully get a prowler or tarpon 140/160 this fall

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsurffisher18/album?.dir=/1ff1


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)




----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah rod holders are the next step


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Darkness, nice paint!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Purdy Paint Job!

What is that Fire Tiger color scheme!


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

That's me getting bored one day last spring.

I've also got a black rocket launcher that sits down in the scuppers.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

rr18- where did that hinge-top crate come from?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i made it will post instructions latta


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice job on the crate lid, did you make it out of the bootom of another milk crate ? I,d be interested in the instructions on bulding one too


----------

